# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Parrot Flower Power, Parrot SA, Paris, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Parrot SA

----------


## Airicist

Publish on Dec 16, 2013




> Who hasn't dreamed of receiving expert advice on growing tomato plants or other vegetables on a balcony, citrus in a living room, or gerbera daisies in a garden?






Introducing Parrot Flower Power 

Published on Oct 23, 2013




> A wireless Bluetooth low-energy sensor for your plants that will inform you of their needs thanks to a dedicated application.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Flower Power scientific experience with Wageningen UR 

 Published on Apr 25, 2014




> Parrot Flower Power 60-day Scientific Experience: 500 plants, 19 Species and 150 sensors used in 68 separate simultaneous studies.
> 
> Parrot and Wageningen University designed a 2-month study to test the thresholds of plant growth.
> Watch how they brought this amazing experience to life with Parrot Flower power and the knowledge of great botanists.
> 
> Parrot Flower Power is accompanied by a free dedicated application, downloadable on AppStore 
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/apple-store/id712479884
> Very intuitive, it provides access to rich content and specific advice on the maintenance of plants.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot's Flower Power muffles your plant's voice

 Published on Jun 3, 2014




> This smart plant sensor has lots of features, but struggles with specificity and communication.

----------


## Airicist

Обзор Parrot Flower Power. Гаджетариум, выпуск 51 

Published on Jun 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Flower Power - Seasonality & Gauges 

Published on Apr 20, 2015




> Our engineers Matthew and Amaury tell you all about these features!

----------

